# 
,      .   -    ?  .

----------


## degna

> 


   ?

----------

,  . ,       ,   .   ,        .

----------


## degna

,

----------

165   ,

----------


## degna

> 165


,   :Smilie:

----------

> ,      .   -    ?  .


 , .  , . - ,    -  .
  ,    +   .        ,    . 
 ,      ,   :




 " "       ,    "",    ,   ,     :

     1.                : 
        ,       -     (  )    :
	 :   ().
	   : 
..
	,      :
   " "           ..

     2.                .               .
     3.          ,    2-         /               .1  .
                ,               .
     4.             ,           ,      .
     5.     ,    _________               .6   .
     6.          ___________ .
     7.    ,     ,        .
       8.                         ,              .
     9.                          .
     10.      ,       ,  -  ,      ,       (              ). 
      .

        .
_____________________________________________________________

+     -      

          ,  .  -     .
     .

----------

** ,  , - .    .

----------

:yes:         -     ,    .
ps:   -    .. -    ,    -.
,      ,  .

----------

> ,

----------

!   3-      !

----------

,   !!!

----------

! .

----------

,    5+,    !

----------

!!!

----------


## behappy25

!!  !

----------

!  ,       .

----------

